# why is it bad if if i want to get my dog pregnant?



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

why is the only reason i'm allowed to breed my dog is to improve the vizsla breed, i understand that if she has some genetics problems it wouldn't be a good idea, but if she's completely healthy why can't i breed her just for the sake of having puppies, i understand all the responsibilities that come with the puppies and all the vet bills, we will find homes for all the pups, so why are vizsla owners so stingy with me


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

(forgot my question marks) ???


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you should decide whether you are the guy to do this for the breed.all dogs that are pure bred are very close to being inbred and if you don't know what you are doing you should marry your sister and have baby's.don't sound like a good idea does it.Of course not.well have you had your dog hip scored.does your dog have any diseases that are common among vizslas like ectropion or entropion These are things that should be considered.also if people want puppies there are many adoption and rescue organizations that can find a dog for the person that wants one.Why do you want your dog to have puppies so bad?What are you going to gain out of having vet bills and then finding good homes for the pups.Could this be a monetary gain or a road to self satisfaction that you travel.Whats the point.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

again like i said if she does have any genetic problems i will not breed her, what we want is to keep one of the pups, thanks for not talking down to me, other vizsla owners i've talked to on other sites we're very rude to me


----------

